
Hacker News get us over 1000 visitors on Launch :) - rajanchandi
http://telech.at/blog/telechat-launches-with-over-1000-visitors-the-first-day-without-advertising-or-sending-emails/
======
therealarmen
Cool product! I know this is a nitpick but you should include a link to your
homepage (<http://telech.at>) somewhere on your blog so readers don't have to
manually type in the URL.

------
SwaroopH
Can't reach your site. Cloudflare ends up saying it's offline?

~~~
rajanchandi
it is working now. it had a traffic spike and we boosted the RAM. please check
again.

